# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς

## Efthimis98

*''Αναπαραγωγή στα παραδείσια πτηνά συντροφιάς''
**



Έχουμε βρει το ταιριασμένο ζευγάρι παραδείσιων και θέλουμε να προχωρήσουμε στην αναπαραγωγή τους;
Τότε το μόνο που μένει είναι να ξέρουμε κάποια πράγματα για την αναπαραγωγή τους!

Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να κάνουμε διατροφική προετοιμασία. Η διατροφική προετοιμασία είναι η ενίσχυση της διατροφής των πτηνών μας!
Στο κλουβί πρέπει να υπάρχει κάθε μέρα αυγό με το τσόφλι! Το τσόφλι προσφέρει ασβέστιο στα πτηνά,όπου είναι αναγκαίο στα θηλυκά άτομα,μιας και καταβάλει πολύ ασβέστιο κατά την δημιουργία του αυγού της!Πρέπει να αφαιρείται 4-5 ώρες αφού έχει τοποθετηθεί στο κλουβί το χειμώνα,ενώ κάθε 2-3 ώρες το καλοκαίρι!Ένας άλλος τρόπος για να χορηγήσουμε ασβέστιο στα πουλιά μας είναι το κόκκαλο σουπιάς (σουπιοκόκκαλο) ! Μην ανησυχήσετε εάν δεν το τσιμπήσουν την πρώτη φορά,με το καιρό θα το συνηθίσουν!Εξ' άλλου αυτά ξέρουν πότε και πόσο θα φάνε!Επίσης η άμμος υγείας είναι καλό να υπάρχει στο κλουβί διότι τα πτηνά παίρνουν κάποια απαραίτητα ιχνοστοιχεία από εκεί! Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά είναι επίσης απαραίτητα,επειδή περιέχουν πολλές βιταμίνες! Πρέπει να είναι καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμένα για να μην δημιουργήσουν κανένα πρόβλημα στα παραδείσια πτηνά μας!

Η ζωντανή τροφή παίζει επίσης ένα κύριο λόγο στην αναπαραγωγή κάποιων παραδείσιων διότι ταΐζουν αποκλειστικά με αυτά τους νεοσσούς τους! (πχ. Waxbill,Gouldian Finch)
Είναι τα λεγόμενα mealworms! Περιέχουν αρκετή πρωτεΐνη και τα παραδείσια μας θα τα ευχαριστηθούν πραγματικά.


Λίστα με τα επιτρεπόμενα και απαγορευμένα φρούτα και λαχανικά!

Φρούτα

Καρπούζι
Πεπόνι
Κεράσια
Ροδάκινο
Νεκταρίνι
φράουλα
Μπανάνα
Σταφύλι
Πορτοκάλι
Μήλο
Ακτινίδιο 
Ανανάς 
Μάγκο 
Παπάγια
Αχλάδι
Μανταρίνι
Βατόμουρα
Ρόδι
Δαμάσκηνα 
Γκρέιπ φρουτ

Λαχανικά-Χορταρικά

Μπρόκολο 
Κουνουπίδι
Καρότο 
Μαρούλι 
Αγγούρι 
Ντομάτα (όχι τα πράσινα μέρη,απαγορεύονται)
Κολοκύθι 
Πιπεριά (όλα τα χρώματα,πράσινη,κόκκινη κτλ.)
Αρακάς 
Μπάμιες
φασολάκια
Σπανάκι
Καλαμπόκι 
Γλυκοπατάτα
Σπαράγγια
Μαϊντανός
Ραπανάκι
Ρεπάνι
Παντζάρι
Λαχανίδα
Λάχανο
Τζίντζερ (περιορισμενες ποσότητες)
Φινόκιο
Ρόκα 
Ραδίκι
Ζωχοί
Πικραλίδα
Σέσκουλα
Γλιστρίδα (αντράκλα)
Αλσήνη
Τσουκνίδα


ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

Αβοκάντο
Σοκολάτα
Καφές
Αναψυκτικά
Αλκοόλ
Chips-πατατάκια
Αλμυρά και ζαχαρούχα τρόφιμα
Κρεμμύδια 
Σκόρδα
Σέλινο
Μανιτάρια
Γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα (εκτός γιαουρτιού), 
Ωμά κρέατα
Κουκούτσια – Σπόρους φρούτων
Ωμά ξερά φασόλια


Κατάλληλο Κλουβί

Τα πιο κατάλληλα κλουβιά είναι αυτά που δεν έχουν αφύσικα σχέδια! Ένα μεγάλο ορθογώνιο κλουβί είναι ότι πρέπει για να στεγάσει ένα ζευγάρι παραδείσιων πτηνών! Μία ζευγαρώστρα καναρινιών είναι κατάλληλο για την επώαση των αυγών, καθώς και την διατροφή των νεοσσών μέχρι να ''απογαλακτιστούν" ! ( ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν )






Τοποθέτηση Φωλιάς και Υλικού

Έχουμε δει ότι ζευγάρι μας έχει ταιριάξει;
Τότε το μόνο που παραμένει είναι να τοποθετήσουμε την φωλιά μέσα στο κλουβί!Η φωλιά πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί στο ψηλότερο σημείο του κλουβιού έτσι ώστε να νιώθουν ασφάλεια!Για να χτιστεί η φωλιά πρέπει να χορηγήσουμε το υλικό φωλιάς,όπου θα χρησιμοποιήσουν για να χτίσουν την φωλιά!

Υπάρχουν δυο είδη φωλιάς!

Καλαθωτή. ---> Μειονέκτημα ότι λερώνει πολυ,και συνήθως η τρύπα κλείνει από τις κουτσουλιές!Γι' αυτό θέλει καθάρισμα!



Ξύλινες σε σχήμα κουτιού. ---> Πολύ καλύτερες!Μπορείτε να ελέγχετε την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών ανα πασα στιγμη!

Το υλικό φωλιάς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον αρσενικό για το χτίσιμο της φωλιάς!Ο αρσενικός αναλαμβάνει το στρώσιμο της φωλιάς σχεδόν εξ' οκλήρου!Η θηλυκιά βάζει μόνο τις τελευταίες πινελιές!Μερικές φορές,κυρίως όταν τα πουλιά είναι αρχάρια (πρώτη φορά αναπαράγονται),πρέπει να τοποθετήσουμε εμείς λίγο νήμα πρόχειρα στο κλουβί έτσι ώστε να τους ''ξυπνήσουμε'' το ένστικτο!

Υπάρχουν πολλά υλικά για να διαλέξει κάποιος!Απαραίτητη είναι η τσόχα από κάτω έτσι ώστε όταν αφαιρέσουμε το λερωμένο νημα,να μείνει από κάτω κάτι μαλακό για να πατάνε το μικρά!
Καλό είναι να μην χρησιμοποιούμε τι κοινό άσπρο νημα αλλα ένα πιο σκληρό.

Το αρσενικό παραδείσιο κελαηδάει δυνατό με ένα όχι και τόσο μελωδικό ερωτικό κάλεσμα!Το θηλυκό άτομο παίρνει την ερωτική του στάση και το αρσενικό την βατεύει.



Μετά από 4-6 μέρες έρχεται το πρώτο αυγό.Από εκεί και έκτοτε κάθε μέρα έρχεται και από ένα αυγό!Στης 7 περίπου μέρες πρέπει να γίνει η ωοσκόπηση!Όταν οι νεοσσοί είναι μικροί σε ηλικία,πρέπει να γίνει το δαχτυλίδωμα!


Σε κάποια είδη χρησιμοποιούμε παρένθετους γονείς,διότι δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν το βάρος του μεγαλώματος των νεοσσών!Συχνό φαινόμενο στα Gouldian Finch!

Σε 13 ημέρες περίπου γεννιούνται οι νεοσσοί, οι οποίοι ταΐζονται και από τους δύο γονείς για 18 ημέρες!Τις 5-7 πρώτες μέρες δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε φρούτα και λαχανικά διότι μπορεί να έχουν απολύματα από ραντίσματα και φυτοφάρμακα,και το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα των νεοσσών είναι ακόμη ευαίσθητο!Μετά από 18 ημέρες τα πουλιά βγάζουν το πτέρωμα τους.Από εκείνη τη στιγμή, το τάισμα το αναλαμβάνει όλο και περισσότερο ο πατέρας, ο οποίος συνεχίζει μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν, δηλαδή για άλλες 14-21 ημέρες.Τότε τα μικρά παραδεισάκια μαθαίνουν να πετάνε και να αποκτούν την ανεξαρτησία τους όλο και περισσότερο,δηλαδή μαθαίνοντας να τρώνε μόνα τους!*

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο αρθρο!!! Ευθυμη σε ευχαριστουμε!!! για αλλη μια φορα!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο και παλι ευθυμη!ευγε!σε ευχαριστουμε!τελειο αρθρο!

----------


## Jonny

Ωραίος ο Ευθύμης!

----------


## ria

Ευθυμη πολυ ωραια η προσπαθεια σου αλλα ενισταμαι σιγουρα στα επιτρεπομενα και απαγορευμενα τροφιμα...εχω γραψει αναλυτικοτατο αρθρο και θα επρεπε να εχει επισυναπτει αυτο και ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ το αποσπασμα απο τις επιτρεπομενες και απαγορευμενες τροφες των παπαγαλων...οσον αναφορα το Γκρειπφρουτ ,το πορτοκαλι αλλα και τα σκουρα πρασινα λαχανικα τα παραδεισια πουλια δεν εχουν τις ιδιες διατροφικες συνηθειες με αυτες των παπαγαλων γι αυτο το λογο κιολας γραφω ..καλο ειναι να διορθωθει μην εχουμε καποια απωλεια πουλιου ...κατα τα αλλα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου να εντρυφησεις σε πολλα ειδη!!!!

εδω ειναι και το σχετικο και αναλυτικο αρθρακι που εχω γραψει:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμμ,σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα Ρια για την διευκρηνηση!
Παραδεχομαι οτι δεν το ξερω!
Ομως το καθε πουλι τρωει αυτο που ελει,και ολα εχουν διαφορετικες διατροφικες συνηθειες!  :Happy: 
Οπως λεει να δινονται σε αραιη βαση!

Οι απαγορευμενες και επιτρεπομενες τροφες ειναι απο ενα αρθρο που εγραψε η αγαπητη μας Oneiropagida!Απο οσο ηξερα εγω,τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ειναι ιδια σε ολα τα πτηνα,παρολα αυτα...οσο ζει κανεις μαθαινει!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

χρησιμες πληροφοριες!!!ευχαριστουμε!  !!πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## ria

> Μμμμ,σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα Ρια για την διευκρηνηση!
> Παραδεχομαι οτι δεν το ξερω!
> *Ομως το καθε πουλι τρωει αυτο που ελει*,και ολα εχουν διαφορετικες διατροφικες συνηθειες! 
> Οπως λεει να δινονται σε αραιη βαση!
> 
> Οι απαγορευμενες και επιτρεπομενες τροφες ειναι απο ενα αρθρο που εγραψε η αγαπητη μας Oneiropagida!Απο οσο ηξερα εγω,τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ειναι ιδια σε ολα τα πτηνα,παρολα αυτα...οσο ζει κανεις μαθαινει!


Στην παρουσα περιπτωση απο την στιγμη που τα πουλια ειναι στα κλουβια* τρωνε οτι εμεις τους δωσουμε οχι οτι εχουν*..η Φανη εχει γραψει το αρθρο αυτο *καθαρα για την ενοτητα των παπαγαλων το λεει και ο τιτλος    :* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CF%87%CE%B9   τα οξινα φρουτα δεν επιτρεπεται να δινονται στα παραδεισια παρα μονο παρα πολυ σπανια εως καθολου το ξεκαθαριζω αυτο μιας και ασχολουμαι χρονια με την εκτροφη τους και υπαρχουν και πολλες πηγες σε site ξενα αλλα και ελληνικα που το αναφερουν...ειναι πολυ επιφοβο και η συχνη καταναλωση μεγαλης ποσοτητας οξινων φρουτων οπως γκρειπφρουτ και πορτοκαλιου μπορει να προκαλεσει απιστευτο προβλημα στο πουλι μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα...

μπραβο για την προσπαθεια που κανεις αλλα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε πολυ καλα τις πληροφοριες που δινουμε για να μην εχουμε τραγικες καταληξεις στην υγεια των πουλιων..το επισημαινω καθως στα παραδεισια λιγοι ειναι εκεινοι που εχουν πραγματικες γνωσεις ωστε να εκφρασουν αποψεις πανω σε αυτα(εγω νιωθω οτι ουτε τα μισα ακομη δεν ξερω και ασχολουμαι πανω απο 7 χρονια με παραδεισια)..δεν μιλαω κακοπροαιρετα απλα παντα πρεπει να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι ..οπως και στις δοσολογιες φαρμακων ετσι και στην διατροφη για να μην υπαρχει λαθος πληροφορηση!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

EΥΘΥΜΗ πολυ καλο αρθρο που μου ειχε ξεφυγει ,γιατι το ανεβασες στο διαστημα που ημουν διακοπες εκτος δικτυου !  

ως προς το θεμα που θιγεται τωρα ...  ολα τα πτηνα αν τρωνε μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο οξινα φρουτα εχουν προβλημα ! ολα ! με μετρο δεν εχει κανενα ! απλα ενα πουλι με το μεγεθος ενος παπαγαλου ,θα φαει ενα φρουτο κα μεσα σε αυτα και ενα οξινο  πιο γρηγορα πριν αλλοιωθει και ξυνισει .ολα ξυνιζουν ,τα οξινα πιο γρηγορα .ενα καναρινι,ενα gouldian ,μια καρδερινα ,αν τους βαλουμε για λιγο στο κλουβι φρουτα δεν θα παρουν ουτε τρομερη ποσοτητα που θα τους ενοχλησει ,ουτε  θα εχει προλαβει να αλλοιωθει .αν μεινει παραπανω ,θα δημιουργησει προβλημα ειτε ειναι πορτοκαλι ειτε μηλο.δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι η ζυμωση του μηλου δινει το μηλοξυδο  .κατι πιο οξινο στο περιβαλλον ,οταν παει στο στομαχι δεν διαφερει πιο πολυ απο το αλλο ,γιατι τα γαστρικα υγρα ειναι πολυ πιο οξινα ... σαφως και δεν πρεπει να τρωνε πολλα πορτοκαλια και πολλα γκρεηπ φρουτ ειτε παπαγαλοι ειτε σπινοι .οπως δεν πρεπει να τρωνε και μανγκο που ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια(εξου και η αρκετη βιταμινη c που χαρακτηριζει συνηθως τα οξινα φρουτα ) και μαλλον πρεπει να διορθωθει και απο τα δυο αρθρα (οτι πρεπει σε μικρες ποσοτητες ) .τα χορταρικα δεν εχουν τετοιο προβλημα γιατι ειναι πιο αλκαλικες τροφες .

στο πλαιδιο αυτων που λεω κινειται και γνωστο site για finches  . ανφερει αυτο 

http://www.finchniche.com/features_bzebra.php

<<  Fruits like sliced apples, *oranges, grapes* and melons* add important nutrients to the Finch diet*. I also chop up hard boiled eggs (shell and all) for my birds every few weeks. *Fresh fruits and egg do spoil rather quickly* in the open air *so remove them after a few hours*.

----------


## Efthimis98

> EΥΘΥΜΗ πολυ καλο αρθρο που μου ειχε ξεφυγει ,γιατι το ανεβασες στο διαστημα που ημουν διακοπες εκτος δικτυου !  
> 
> ως προς το θεμα που θιγεται τωρα ...  ολα τα πτηνα αν τρωνε μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο οξινα φρουτα εχουν προβλημα ! ολα ! με μετρο δεν εχει κανενα ! απλα ενα πουλι με το μεγεθος ενος παπαγαλου ,θα φαει ενα φρουτο κα μεσα σε αυτα και ενα οξινο  πιο γρηγορα πριν αλλοιωθει και ξυνισει .ολα ξυνιζουν ,τα οξινα πιο γρηγορα .ενα καναρινι,ενα gouldian ,μια καρδερινα ,αν τους βαλουμε για λιγο στο κλουβι φρουτα δεν θα παρουν ουτε τρομερη ποσοτητα που θα τους ενοχλησει ,ουτε  θα εχει προλαβει να αλλοιωθει .αν μεινει παραπανω ,θα δημιουργησει προβλημα ειτε ειναι πορτοκαλι ειτε μηλο.δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι η ζυμωση του μηλου δινει το μηλοξυδο  .κατι πιο οξινο στο περιβαλλον ,οταν παει στο στομαχι δεν διαφερει πιο πολυ απο το αλλο ,γιατι τα γαστρικα υγρα ειναι πολυ πιο οξινα ... σαφως και δεν πρεπει να τρωνε πολλα πορτοκαλια και πολλα γκρεηπ φρουτ ειτε παπαγαλοι ειτε σπινοι .οπως δεν πρεπει να τρωνε και μανγκο που ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια(εξου και η αρκετη βιταμινη c που χαρακτηριζει συνηθως τα οξινα φρουτα ) και μαλλον πρεπει να διορθωθει και απο τα δυο αρθρα (οτι πρεπει σε μικρες ποσοτητες ) .τα χορταρικα δεν εχουν τετοιο προβλημα γιατι ειναι πιο αλκαλικες τροφες .
> 
> στο πλαιδιο αυτων που λεω κινειται και γνωστο site για finches  . ανφερει αυτο 
> 
> http://www.finchniche.com/features_bzebra.php
> 
> <<  Fruits like sliced apples, *oranges, grapes* and melons* add important nutrients to the Finch diet*. I also chop up hard boiled eggs (shell and all) for my birds every few weeks. *Fresh fruits and egg do spoil rather quickly* in the open air *so remove them after a few hours*.


Λοιπον απο οτι καταλαβα ο Δημητρης εννοει οτι τα φρουτα οπως τα πορτοκαλια,τα μηλα αλλοιωνωνται πολυ γρηγορα και ετσι πρεπει να αφαιρουνται απο το κλουβι μεσα σε λιγες ωρες!
Οσο αναφορα το 




> *Ομως το καθε πουλι τρωει αυτο που ελει*,και ολα εχουν διαφορετικες διατροφικες συνηθειες!


πιστευω οτι δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσα επειδη δεν το εξηγησα πολυ καλα,εννοω οτι τα πουλια μας θα φανε οσο αυτα θελουν (οτι ποσοτητες) γιατι εμεις απλα δεν μπορουμε με το ζορι να το εξαναγκασουμε....
Οσο αναφορα το πορτοκαλι εδωσα μια φορα στο Πιπη αλλα εφαγε δυο με τρεις τσιμπιες.....μαλλον αυτο ειναι που λεει ο Δημητρης --->




> ενα καναρινι,ενα gouldian ,μια καρδερινα ,αν τους βαλουμε για λιγο στο  κλουβι φρουτα δεν θα παρουν ουτε τρομερη ποσοτητα που θα τους ενοχλησει

----------


## ria

> Λοιπον απο οτι καταλαβα ο Δημητρης εννοει οτι τα φρουτα οπως τα πορτοκαλια,τα μηλα αλλοιωνωνται πολυ γρηγορα και ετσι πρεπει να αφαιρουνται απο το κλουβι μεσα σε λιγες ωρες!
> Οσο αναφορα το 
> 
> 
> 
> πιστευω οτι δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσα επειδη δεν το εξηγησα πολυ καλα,εννοω οτι τα πουλια μας θα φανε οσο αυτα θελουν (οτι ποσοτητες) γιατι εμεις απλα δεν μπορουμε με το ζορι να το εξαναγκασουμε....
> Οσο αναφορα το πορτοκαλι εδωσα μια φορα στο Πιπη αλλα εφαγε δυο με τρεις τσιμπιες.....μαλλον αυτο ειναι που λεει ο Δημητρης --->


*ΕΥΘΥΜΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ!*  Ακριβως αυτο εννοουσα και γω ..ενα τοσο δραστηριο παιδι σαν και σενα χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που εισαι στην παρεα μας και αντιλαμβανεσαι και τυχον λαθη!!!!! δεν ηθελα να σε φερω σε δυσκολη θεση και λυπαμαι αν το εκανα  δεν το εκανα εσκεμμενα απλα δεν ηθελα να δωσουμε λαθος πληροφορηση στα παιδια που θα παρουν αυτον τον οδηγο σαν μπουσουλα!!!!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Απο ποιά ηλικία ζευγαρώνουν περίπου τα zebra finch?

----------


## Efthimis98

Απο οσο γνωριζω μετα τους 7-8 μηνες απο την γεννηση τους.
Καλο ειναι βεβαια να τα βαζουμε αφου χρονισουν...   :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ που χω 2 αδερφάκια και το αρσενικό πού και πού πάει να την βατέψει είναι φυσιολογικό?
Έλεγα να της έβαζα άλλον αρσενικό αλλά είναι 5-6 μηνών.Να περιμένω να χρονίσει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρεπει να τα χωρισεις επειγοντος...διοτι μπορει να υπαρξει προβλημα αιμομειξιας...
Μολις περασουν λιγοι μηνες μπορεις να της βαλεις αρσενικο.

----------


## dxr-halk

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Chopper

Γενικά δίνω μέρα παρα μέρα περίπου αλλά δέν ήξερα τί πρέπει να κάνω με το που βγούν οι νεοσσοί.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Chopper

Ξέρουμε πότε αρχίζουν και βγαίνουν απ τη φωλιά?
Όταν απογαλακτίζονται μετά απο 32-39 μέρες που λέει το άρθρο ή νωρίτερα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε Νίκο, νομίζω το λέει καθαρά!




> !Μετά από 18 ημέρες τα πουλιά βγάζουν το  πτέρωμα τους.Από  εκείνη τη στιγμή, το τάισμα το αναλαμβάνει όλο και  περισσότερο ο  πατέρας, ο οποίος συνεχίζει μέχρι να απογαλακτιστούν,  δηλαδή *για άλλες  14-21 ημέρες*.Τότε τα μικρά παραδεισάκια μαθαίνουν να  πετάνε και να αποκτούν την ανεξαρτησία τους όλο και περισσότερο,δηλαδή  μαθαίνοντας να τρώνε μόνα τους!


Δηλαδή, αφού βγάλουν το φτέρωμα τους τα μικρά, βγαίνουν από την φωλιά!
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αρχίζουν και ανεξαρτητοποιούνται, παρόλα αυτά, δεν είναι ικανά να τραφούν μόνα τους!!!  :Happy: 
Ο πατέρας αναλαμβάνει το τάισμα τους, όσο η μητέρα πάει σε επόμενη γέννα! Μετά από τις 14 - 21 μέρες, αρχίζουν να τσιμπολογάνε μόνα τους, και έτσι μαθαίνουν! 

Παρ' αυτά , το κάθε ένα πουλί ξεχωριστά, απογαλακτίζεται όταν αυτό είναι έτοιμο... κάποια αρκετά νωρίς, κάποια στο κανονικό χρόνο τους και κάποια *ΠΟΤΕ*! _( εκτός και αν δεν μπορεί να απογαλακτιστεί - δεν μαθαίνει ποτέ - και ο πατέρας σταματάει να ταΐζει με αποτέλεσμα ο νεοσσός, είτε τελικά να μάθει, είτε να αποβιώσει από την πείνα! )_

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες και αυτό!!!  :Happy: 

*Απογαλακτισμός νεοσσών καναρινιών - Μικρές συμβουλές*

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη.
Όταν βγούν απ τη φωλιά και τα ταίζει ο πατέρας να τους χωρίσω τους γονείς?Γιατί δέν πρέπει να μου ξαναζευγαρώσουν, ζευγάρωσαν αρκετά για φέτος, δέν κάνει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μόλις αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους_ (να τσιμπολογάνε)_ τότε καλό είναι να βάζεις το χώρισμα στην ζευγαρώστρα έτσι ώστε ναι μεν να συνεχίζει να ταΐζει ο αρσενικός από τα κενά του χωρίσματος, αλλά να αρχίζουν να ανεξαρτητοποιούνται τα μικρά!!!  :Happy: 
Παρόλα αυτά, πολλές φορές, οι γονείς _(κυρίως τα θηλυκά)_ τσιμπάνε και τραβολογάνε τα φτερά του μικρού για να φτιάξουν νέα φωλιά και να προχωρήσουν! Τότε, άμα τύχει, εσύ τα χωρίζεις για να μην τα μαδήσουν, και συνεχίζει να ταΐζει ο αρσενικός!

Μόλις δεις* καθαρά* ότι τα μικρά τρέφονται μόνα τους, τότε δεν έχεις παρά να τα βάλεις σε ένα *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ* κλουβί _( π.χ μία ολόκληρη ζευγαρώστρα)_ για να γυμναστούν τα φτερά τους!
Τα πρώτα λαχανικά και φρούτα που θα πρέπει να τους δώσεις , είναι όπως το μήλο, αγγούρι ή και φράουλα!_ (μπανάνα , μιας και είναι πολύ μαλακιά θα μπορούσες να δώσεις, αλλά είναι "full" σε σάκχαρα, άρα καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται)_
Επίσης η πιπεριά είναι πολύ καλή για να δωθεί!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ εννοούσα να βάλω τον αρσενικό με τα 2 μικρά μόνους τους και την θυληκιά μόνη της αφού βγούν απ τη φωλιά την 18η μέρα και όχι όταν απογαλακτιστούν.
Γενικά και στους γονείς τους δίνω μαρουλάκι,αγγουράκι και κανα καρότο και πιπεριά μαζί με το αυγό στο μούλτι γιατί αλλιώς δέν μου τα τρώνε.
Μήλο είχα βάλει αλλά δέν!Μπρόκολο άν έχουμε θα τους δώσω.Τώρα δέν ξέρω τί άλλο έχουμε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Επειδή δεν νομίζω να κατάλαβα και πρέπει να κοιμηθώ δυστυχώς γιατί αύριο έχουμε ταξίδι με το σχολείο για την 3μερη!!!  :Happy: 

Αν θες να προχωρήσεις σε επόμενη γέννα, κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα! Αν δεν θες, τότε βάζεις τα μικρά_ (το οποία κοιμούνται πλέον έξω από την φωλιά)_ και τον μπαμπά από την μία πλευρά και την μαμά μόνη!
Αν πάντως εννοείς ότι θες να χωρίσεις τα μικρά από την μαμά τους πιο νωρίς, _(δηλ. να αφήσεις την φωλιά και τα μικρά μέσα σε αυτήν μαζί με τον μπαμπά)_ , τότε δεν θα στο πρότεινα γιατί και οι δύο γονείς συμβάλλουν στην ανατροφή των μικρών! Και αν πέσει ο κλήρος στον ένα, είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα!
Καληνύχτα!  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Σήμερα βγήκε το πρώτο απ τη φωλιά και ψιλοπετάει  :Big Grin:  απο κλαδάκι σε κλαδάκι.
Μπορώ να του βάλω μπανιερίτσα μήπως θέλει να ξεβρωμίσει λίγο?  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*



Ευθύμη το ζευγάρι μου έχει 5 αυγά και πρέπει να είμαστε στην 7η-8η ημέρα από το πρώτο αυγό !!! 

Υπάρχει θέμα με την διατροφή τους.... δεν τρώνε τίποτα άλλο πέρα από τους σπόρους τους !! Τους έχω βάλει τα πάντα και επιμένω συνεχώς. Αυγό με το τσόφλι... αυγοτροφές που φτιάχνω... μήλο... πιπεριά... μπρόκολο... και άλλα λαχανικά, αλλά τίποτα !! 

Τι στο καλό θα ταΐσουν οι γονείς όταν γεννηθούν τα μικρά... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω !! Βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει ωοσκόπηση, αλλά πέτυχα πολλά βατέματα και εγώ και η σύζυγος, οπότε λογικά πρέπει να είναι όλα ένσπορα !!  

Εχεις υπόψιν σου κάποια αυγοτροφή που σου τρώνε εσένα να τους την δοκιμάσω ?? 



*

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα μικρά Άλεξ...!  :Happy: 
Εγώ προτιμώ να μην τους δίνω αυγοτροφή παρά μόνο αυγό φρέσκο. Το τσακίζουν και τα δύο και έτσι δεν υπάρχει θέμα με αυγοτροφές και σκευάσματα.
Από ότι ξέρω πολύ καλή είναι της Orlux Gold Patee, με δοκιμασμένα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα σε ζεμπράκια που δεν έτρωγαν τίποτα παρά μόνο αγγούρι και μαρούλι.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τα Long tail ... δοκίμασε, επέμενε και κάτι θα πετύχεις!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι...? Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει για την περίοδο ζευγαρώματος των zebra? Έχω ένα ζευγαράκι, το οποίο έχω εντός σπιτιού τώρα λόγω χειμώνα και άκουσα ότι μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν ακόμα και τον χειμώνα εφόσον δεν είναι εκτεθειμένα σε κρύο. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Δηλαδή να τους ξεκινήσω διατροφική προετοιμασία και να τους βάλω και φωλίτσα ή να τα αφήσω στην ησυχία τους και να αρχίσω την Άνοιξη?

----------


## blackmailer

Κανένας?

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια αυτα υπο συνθηκες και ωρες φωτισμου συγκεκριμενες ,σε εσωτερικο χωρο με αυξημενη θερμοκρασια ,μπορει να τους ερθει να σου ζευγαρωσουν και τωρα .Εχεις καποιο λογο να βιαζεσαι να ξεκινησουν νωρις ; υπαρχει καποιος στοχος; Αν αρχισεις νωρις  ισως να ειναι κουρασμενα (ειδικα αν πιασει μαης )  οταν θα ειναι εξω ανοιξη  και πιο λογικη εποχη για ζευγαρωμα πουλιων .... εχεις σκεφτει πως θα τους σταματησεις τοτε τις γεννες και αν δεν μπορεσεις ,αν αυτο εχει αποτελεσμα στις δυναμεις τους και ειδικα στην υγεια του θηλυκου ;

----------


## blackmailer

όχι όχι...δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ξεκινήσω απο τώρα. εξάλλου εγώ 1-2 γέννες θέλω να τους κάνω το χρόνο και θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Απλώς μου είπε ένας φίλος γιατί δεν τους βάζω και τώρα φωλιά αφού τα έχω μέσα και γιαυτό είπα να ρωτήσω. Δεν θέλω ούτε να τα ζορίσω ούτε τίποτα...απλώς ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου, με κάλυψες πλήρως!

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν εμφανισουν λοιπον απο μονα τους καποια τετοια ταση (και δεν θα την εμφανισουν αν δεν ειναι υπερβολικες ωρες ανοιχτο το φως εντος του σπιτιου ) τους εχεις λοιπον σε μια διαιτα με καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου ,σταδιακη χρηση ακομα και καθε μερα χορταρικων (ανεβαζεις την χορηγηση 1 μερα επιπλεον καθε βδομαδα ,απο οσο δινεις τωρα ) ,δινεις το συμβατικο μιγμα σπορων και οχι ενισχυμενο για περιοδο αναπαραγωγης  ,1 ημερα αντε και 2 αυγο την εβδομαδα ( ή εναλλακτικα 4 μερες αυγοτροφη με τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης 50 γρ ,που θα αφρατευετε στο μουλτι με 1 μονο  κροκο αυγου .Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν τρωνε ολοκληρα τα 2 αυγα που θα εδινες και δεν πρεπει να τα τρωνε κιολας αποτομα ! ) και με το καλο αυξανεις σταδιακα το αυγο μεσα στο φλεβαρη (ουτε τοτε αμεσα ,αλλα μια μερα επιπλεον ανα βδομαδα ,γιατι τα ζεμπρακια εχουν κυριως αμυλουχα διατροφη ) .

να δεις που ουτε συμπληρωματα ,ουτε τιποτα αλλο και την ανοιξη θα πανε ολα καλα  !

----------


## blackmailer

Tέλεια, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Ας μου δώσει μια βοήθεια όποιος μπορεί σχετικά με τα ζεμπράκια μου........
Εδώ και καιρό έβλεπα ανά διαστήματα αυγά στον πάτο του κλουβιού σπασμένα ή ολόκληρα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να τους βάλω φωλιά. Έβαλα ένα κουτάκι με νήμα με το οποίο έφτιαξε το θυληκό την φωλιά. Καθημερινά όμως βλέπω τον αρσενικό με νήμα στο ράμφος του και μου έχει γεμίσει την αυλή με αυτό. Γιατί γίνεται αυτό ?
Να επισημάνω ότι επειδή το κλουβί το έχω ψηλά έβαλα την φωλιά στο κάτω μέρος έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να παρακολουθώ με τρόπο τι γίνεται. Πέζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό ?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Πανο. 

Καλη χρονια να εχουμε!!! φιλε μου. 

Ο αρσενικος παιρνει το νημα απο την φωλια και το πεταει η απο το κουτακι? 

Εαν ειχαν προβλημα με το υψος της φωλιας, δεν θα την εστρωναν. 

Στην φωλια πανε κανονικα η δεν μπαινουν καθολου?

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη !!!!! Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε και δημιουργική !!!!!!!

Το κουτάκι το έχουνε αδειάσει. Ο αρσενικός παίρνει το νήμα μέσα από την φωλιά και το πετάει. Όσο για την θυληκιά την είδα σήμερα το πρωί να κάθεται στην φωλιά αλλά βγαίνει μόλις με βλέπει. Η φωλιά είναι εσωτερική και ανοιχτή. Θα ήταν καλύτερα κλειστή ?

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο ναι βαλε κλειστου τυπου φωλια και πιστευω οτι θα το σταματησει αυτο. 

Τα Zebra finches γινονται πολυ ανασφαλης πουλια, κατα την αναπαραγωγη τους. 

Καλαθακι η πλαστικη.

----------


## panagiotis k

Δημήτρη πήγα σήμερα να τους βάλω μι ααπό τις φωλιές που μου πρότεινες και είδα στην φωλιά που είχα βάλει ήδη ( ανοιχτή ) 4 αυγά σκεπασμένα με το νήμα, και τη ξαναέβαλα όπως ήταν. Παρόλα αυτά την θυληκιά δεν την έχω δει να κάθεται καθόλου ( εκτός από χτες ). Τι προτείνεις ??????????

----------


## lagreco69

> Παρόλα αυτά την θυληκιά δεν την έχω δει να κάθεται καθόλου ( εκτός από χτες ).


Δηλαδη εχτες, την ειδες να εχει στρωθει και να κλωσσαει κανονικα? η λες να πηγε να αφησε και αλλο αυγο και να σηκωθηκε. πρωινες ωρες την ειδες στην φωλια? 

Εαν ειδες, περιπου ποση ωρα περιπου εκατσε στην φωλια? 

Τα Zebra finches τα κρυβουν τα αυγα τους, απο ανασφαλεια .. δεν ειναι κατι που το διαβαζω πρωτη φορα. 

Ο αρσενικος τι κανει .. πεταει ακομα το νημα απο την φωλια? 

Τωρα δυσκολα! θα τους την αλλαξεις την φωλια. εκτος και εαν εχουν ασπορα αυγα. αυτο μπορεις να το τσεκαρεις σε μια εβδομαδα με ωοσκοπηση ..  Ωοσκόπηση στα Καναρίνια. 


Εαν ομως ειναι ενσπορα τα αυγα τους, ας ελπισουμε!! να καθησουν σε αυτην την φωλια και ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως τα αυγά που είναι σκεπασμένα με νήμα είναι καταδικασμένα. Να τα βγάζεις στην επιφάνεια... για όλα φταίει ο αρσενικός. Να τον χωρίσεις, αν έχεις ζευγαρώστρα βάλε χώρισμα με την θηλυκή να είναι με την φωλιά και τα αυγά. Αν δεν έχει χώρισμα, βάλε τον σε ένα κλουβάκι μικρό δίπλα από την μάνα. 
Ο αρσενικός προσθέτει συνέχεια νήμα με αποτέλεσμα να σκεπάζει τα αυγά. Αν δεν είναι άσπορα, όλα θα πάνε καλά, τα ζεμπράκια είναι καλοί γονείς και θα τα καταφέρει και μόνη της, αρκεί να την έχεις προετοιμάσει καλά διατροφικά. 
Όλα τα μπολάκια κτλ κοντά στην φωλιά για να μην πετάει ...

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλησπέρα σας, ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα εχει συζητηθεί αλλά δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά... Ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένη διατροφή κατα την διάρκεια που υπάρχουν νεοσοί για τάϊσμα στην φωλιά ή απλώς αφήνουμε να ταΐσουν με τους σπόρους της συνηθισμένος για την εποχή τροφής;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κατά την περίοδο που υπάρχουν νεοσσοί δίνουμε καθημερινά αυγό και/ή αυγοτροφή λόγω της αυξημένης ανάγκης των μωρών για πρωτεΐνη. Μετά από μια εβδομάδα περίπου καλό είναι να δίνουμε και λαχανικά γιατί τους κάνουν πολύ καλό και συνηθίζουν κιόλας από μικρά  :winky:  . Τα βασικά είναι αυτά, όταν έρθει η εποχή τους να ζευγαρώσουν μπορείς να ανοίξεις κατάλληλο θέμα και ότι απορία έξτρα έχεις στην απαντάμε επί τόπου!

----------


## blackmailer

όπως τα λέει η κων/να απο πάνω είναι...αν και τα ζεμπράκια έχουν ελάχιστες διατροφικές απαιτήσεις για την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών τους σε σημείο να μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά τους ακόμα και με σκέτους σπόρους. Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να τους παρέχουμε αυγοτροφή ή/και αυγό (με το τσόφλι και καλά βρασμένο). για να έχει σωστή αποδοχή όμως και να ταιστούν οι νεοσσοί θα πρέπει και οι γονείς να είναι μαθημένοι να τρώνε το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή. Εάν ξαφνηκά τους εμφανίσεις μια αυγοτροφή μόλις ανοίξουν τα αυγά λογικό είναι αφού δεν ξέρουν τι είναι να μην πλησιάζουν καν , οπότε φρόντισε να τα μάθεις τώρα το χειμώνα να τρώνε...(2 φορές την εβδομάδα αρκεί για τη συντήρηση τους...)

----------


## mrsoulis

Εννοειτε αυγουλακι βαζω σε ολα μου τα πουλια τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την εβδομαδα κσι μαλιστα χωριατικα ειδικα αυτη την εποχη που εχω πολλα.... Εκτος των αλλων εχω και ενα κοτετσι στο περιβόλι μου με 20 κοτούλες και τα απαραιτητα κοκκορια φυσικα... :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Αντώνη σε βρίσκω σούπερ...και φρέσκα αυγουλάκια για σένα και την οικογένεια!!! αλλά και για τα πτηνά!! τυχερά είναι στα χέρια σου...

----------


## mrsoulis

Και όχι μόνο... Δεν καθαρίζω από τα χορταρια το περιβόλι περισσότερο από μια φορά το χρόνο αφού ότι χορταράκι βγαίνει το καθαρίζουν αμέσως.... :Happy:

----------

